# Grubani Kirtan #5 - Guru Nanak Meri Paij



## kaur-1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #5 - Guru Nanak Meri paij*
SGGSJ Ang 806

Bilaaval *Guru Arjan Dev *

iblwvlu mhlw 5 ]
*bilaaval mehalaa 5 ||*
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl:


sWiq pweI guir siqguir pUry ]
*saanth paaee gur sathigur poorae ||*
The Guru, the Perfect True Guru, has blessed me with peace and tranquility.


suK aupjy bwjy Anhd qUry ]1] rhwau ]
*sukh oupajae baajae anehadh thoorae ||1|| rehaao ||*
Peace and joy have welled up, and the mystical trumpets of the unstruck sound current vibrate. ||1||Pause||


qwp pwp sMqwp ibnwsy ]
*thaap paap santhaap binaasae ||*
Sufferings, sins and afflictions have been dispelled.


hir ismrq iklivK siB nwsy ]1]
*har simarath kilavikh sabh naasae ||1||*
Remembering the Lord in meditation, all sinful mistakes have been erased. ||1||


Andu krhu imil suMdr nwrI ]
*anadh karahu mil sundhar naaree ||*
Joining together, O beautiful soul-brides, celebrate and make merry.


guir nwnik myrI pYj svwrI ]2]3]21]
*gur naanak maeree paij savaaree ||2||3||21||*
Guru Nanak has saved my honor. ||2||3||21||​


----------

